# My favorite mascara has been discontinued!



## Isis (Nov 13, 2005)

It was Anna Sui Long Lash *sigh* now I need to find a new one.
Any suggestions? I'm basically looking for something that will give length, a little bit of volume (I don't need much), and curl.
DiorShow and BadGal are deffinite no's for me.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 13, 2005)

i use max factour 2000 calorie mascara and i loooove it. it provides length, volume and curl in like one or two coats :]


----------



## Joke (Nov 13, 2005)

Lancome hypnose


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 13, 2005)

IMO Diorshow and Hypnôse are in the same 'family'.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Nov 13, 2005)

I like Maybelline Full N' Soft, its been my since it first came out.  Its got the best brush for length and volume and its not too clumpy...actually its almost better when it gets a little older because it thickens up a bit and then my lashes look AMAZING


----------



## Isis (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_IMO Diorshow and Hypnôse are in the same 'family'._

 
Yeah, neither of those work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll check out the Full n' Soft tomorrow.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 13, 2005)

I second Full n' Soft


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 13, 2005)

Im enjoying the new Max Factor Lash Perfection.. it rocks.


----------



## Isis (Nov 13, 2005)

So noted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How about other than drugstore brands?


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 14, 2005)

Drugstore: Max Factor Lash Perfection, Max Factor 2000 Calorie

High-End: YSL Faux-Cils, EL Magnascopic


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 14, 2005)

Lancome L'extreme is fabulous!


----------



## user4 (Nov 14, 2005)

Really, no DiorShow! WOW, that's what I use and it works wonders for me!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 14, 2005)

I really really love Physician's Formula mascaras. Lash-in-a-Tube is great, and so it the one in the clear V shaped container with a silver handle (you can tell I forgot the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I really love them both!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Lancome L'extreme is fabulous!_

 
I didn't like that at all because it gave me not enough volume, but since you'Re not looking for volume this could actually be perfect for you.
i gives length and curls a bit and seperates pretty good. 
to be honest: I hated it, but I'm a diorshow addict


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Lancome L'extreme is fabulous!_

 
Hm I dont think I've tried that yet. I'll check it out after work tomorrow, thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_Really, no DiorShow! WOW, that's what I use and it works wonders for me!_

 
I really wanted to like Diorshow but it just made mine _WAY _ to thick LOL Is there such a thing?


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I really really love Physician's Formula mascaras. Lash-in-a-Tube is great, and so it the one in the clear V shaped container with a silver handle (you can tell I forgot the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I really love them both!_

 

I agree Lash in a tube is great for just a bit of volume and nice length!


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2005)

i've got a quite a list going for my next Target visit hehehe


----------



## Beautiful (Nov 14, 2005)

I like Maybelline's Full in soft and Prescriptives' false eyelashes" plush mascara. Maybelline's masacara really stayed nice and soft. My only complaint with the one by Prescriptives is that the brush is too big. I kept poking myself in the eye by mistake. Other than that, it is my favorite.


----------



## Isis (Nov 15, 2005)

Interesting, no one's mentioned any MAC mascaras... I just got my Shop, Etc. magazine today and there was an artical in the very back about Mascara X.


----------



## Glow (Nov 15, 2005)

lash in a tube = best

I liked Covergirls Marathon mascara, it worked soooo well but it took me ages to get off.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 15, 2005)

I love, love, love my MAC Mascara X.  I use it all the time


----------



## Isis (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Lancome L'extreme is fabulous!_

 
OMG I just tried this today, and my lashes barelly stop short of touching my browbone it made them that long! lol Not a bad thing though


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Interesting, no one's mentioned any MAC mascaras... I just got my Shop, Etc. magazine today and there was an artical in the very back about Mascara X._

 

Lol, i'll mention MAC... Well, i've given up on zoom lash, despite giving it top marks and stuff early on. It's way too clumpy after your 3rd use of it. However its really effective on your first useage of it! So...don't get zoom lash.
I've heard huge raves on Fibre rich- it gives lenght and volume! if you really want lenght and volume, i suggest using MAC prep and prime lash on the bottom of any mascara- such as Fibre rich as it will give you extra added effects


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_OMG I just tried this today, and my lashes barelly stop short of touching my browbone it made them that long! lol Not a bad thing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it really clumpy??? i think i might try this mascara cos it's getting quite good raves too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are your lashes quite short and stubby though before mascara application?? Cos i hate the mascaras that promote themselves to give lenght and stuff but only work well on those people who have long lashes orignially!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 16, 2005)

Estee Lauder Magnoscopic! I love this mascara.


----------



## Isis (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_Lol, i'll mention MAC... Well, i've given up on zoom lash, despite giving it top marks and stuff early on. It's way too clumpy after your 3rd use of it. However its really effective on your first useage of it! So...don't get zoom lash.
I've heard huge raves on Fibre rich- it gives lenght and volume! if you really want lenght and volume, i suggest using MAC prep and prime lash on the bottom of any mascara- such as Fibre rich as it will give you extra added effects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I think I tried Zoom Lash ages ago and didn't like it either b/c it was clumpy right off. I'll deffinitelly look into Prep+Prime Lash. If anything just to have onhand. Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_Is it really clumpy??? i think i might try this mascara cos it's getting quite good raves too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are your lashes quite short and stubby though before mascara application?? Cos i hate the mascaras that promote themselves to give lenght and stuff but only work well on those people who have long lashes orignially!_

 
No, actually it's not clumpy at all, far from it. But I'm sure it might if you tried to do a second or third as it dries very quickly. My lashes are your average length pretty much, I deffinitelly noticed a big difference in that and deffinition. Not so much in thickness and volume though. I'd suggest layering this one with a primer for that.
Give it a try at the counter and wear it around for the day and see how you like it


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Mascara*

While I personally like MAC's Fibre Rich, what I really love about it is the brush...if every MAC mascara had the FR brush, there would be no better mascara...just my humble opinion....


----------



## Isis (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually the brush is one of the things I notice first about a mascara, and I'm very particular about it! Fibre Rich, check, that's been added to my list of things to try too


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks fairladyZ!! great help. I'm going down to lancome today


----------



## Isis (Nov 18, 2005)

Sure thing! Hopefully you'll like it!
I'm off to try the MAC mascaras tomorrow... see how those go. But I think I'm liking Lancome the best so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Estee Lauder Magnoscopic_

 
Unfortunatly not for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It reminded me of Diorshow...


----------



## laperle (Aug 17, 2008)

I love all Lancôme mascaras. From Flextencils to Hypnôse. 

In a cheaper range, I'd say L'Oreal, the Telescopic one, though some people don't like the idea of dealing if a comb instead of the usual brush wand. 

I'm not a fan of Dior mascaras though (even if I adore their foundations!).

I don't recommend Shiseido's, because they never seemed to work well for me. 

Never tried Chanel's nor HR's. 

I've hear good things about Givenchy's, but these are still to be tried.

IMHO, no brand can top Lancôme when it comes to mascaras.


----------

